# Pb bouton Power après changement batterie iPhone 5



## angeldust53 (12 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai du changer la batterie d'un iPhone 5 pour des problèmes d'autonomie. La mise en place de la nouvelle batterie s'est bien déroulée, l'écran s'allume... Ouf ! Mais là deux problèmes : le bouton power ne marche plus, et le téléphone reste bloqué sur recherche réseau sans me demander mon code PIN.
Pour ce qui est du problème de la carte sim, une restauration a été efficace. Cependant mon bouton power ne marche toujours pas, sauf pour l'arrêt forcé (power+home). impossible d'allumer, d'éteindre ou de mettre/sortir le téléphone de veille.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## RubenF (12 Décembre 2014)

Verifie que tu n'a rien débranché, que ton écran est bien branché, ensuite ta batterie n'est pas trop puissante pour le téléphone ce qui aurait pu faire cramer quelque chose ?


----------



## angeldust53 (13 Décembre 2014)

Merci pour votre réponse.

J'ai déconnecté et reconnecté les connecteurs associés à l'écran et aux boutons et je ne pense pas que la batterie soit trop puissante je l'ai achetée sur un site spécialisé avec lequel je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème auparavant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h55 ----------

Petite précision : quand j'appuie légèrement sur la nappe cela active le bouton. Je pense à un faux contact.


----------



## RubenF (13 Décembre 2014)

Ouais !! nettoie bien les contacts en question sinon change celle-ci


----------



## angeldust53 (13 Décembre 2014)

Je vais voir quitte a la changer effectivement et je vous tiens au courant merci


----------



## Torps (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

J'ai eu exactement le meme probleme que toi et malheureusement je n'ai pas la solution.
J'ai procédé au remplacement de la nappe power... 1h30 pour au final, après remontage, avoir toujours un bouton power inopérant.

Ce que je trouve etonnant, c'est qu'un remplacement de batterie de vient pas jouer sur cette nappe power... Alors le probleme se situerait-il ailleurs, mais ou ?!


----------



## RubenF (18 Décembre 2014)

la carte mère.....


----------



## Torps (18 Décembre 2014)

Comment cramer une carte mère en remplacement une simple batterie, qui ne demande aucun démontage particulier ?!

J'ai déjà réparé de nombreux iphones 4, 4s et 5 (écrans, nappes, boutons, batteries). Étant minutieux, je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème.

Je ne comprends pas...


----------



## RubenF (18 Décembre 2014)

Bah moi non plus je ne comprend pas et surtout pourquoi le bouton Power particulièrement.. Vous êtes pas de la série des bouton Power défectueux ? Si oui remettez la batterie d'origine et essayez de demander une réparation a l'Apple Store je ne vois que cette solution


----------



## Torps (18 Décembre 2014)

Non je ne fais pas parti de la série concernée par le retour... :/

J'attends des nouvelles de Angeldust53...


----------



## Bultech (17 Mai 2015)

Torps a dit:


> Comment cramer une carte mère en remplacement une simple batterie, qui ne demande aucun démontage particulier ?!
> 
> J'ai déjà réparé de nombreux iphones 4, 4s et 5 (écrans, nappes, boutons, batteries). Étant minutieux, je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème.
> 
> Je ne comprends pas...


En déconnectant la batterie avec un tournevis plat en métal par exemple.


----------

